# Why Natalie Portman is EVIL!



## khuang85

My sister met Ms. Portman while at Harvard and the latter was extremely rude to my sister and thus became her archnemisis. My brother-in-law's archnemisis is James Franco. During Thanksgiving 2010, my brother-in-law said, "If James Franco ever had a baby with Natalie Portman, could you imagine how EVIL it would be?" Less than a month after he said it, Natalie is pregnant. :uhohh::xtrmshock She is then nominated for an Oscar which was hosted by James Franco. All this seemed a bit TOO coincidental to me and I think her baby will turn out to be the Anti-Christ! I'm serious! It is all too suspicious that this comment would make so many connections in the three months AFTER my brother-in-law said her baby would be evil! Thoughts?


----------



## The Last Legionary

Thoughts? None. I gave up thinking for Lent. It helps me vote Democrat and watch Portman's movies. Wish she'd do a nude scene. EP2 will do though.


----------



## khuang85

Why watch her movies? She's a complete B****!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She thinks she's better than everyone and treats others like dirt!


----------



## The Last Legionary

khuang85 said:


> Why watch her movies? She's a complete B****!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She thinks she's better than everyone and treats others like dirt!



But she has a nice ***. and looked hot in that Buck Rogers outfit. I mean, it's not like I'm going to marry her.


----------



## khuang85

She IS what wrong with Hollywood today! And she has no human soul!


----------



## elder999

khuang85 said:


> Why watch her movies? She's a complete B****!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She thinks she's better than everyone and treats others like dirt!




She skipped a Star Wars premiere to study for her high school finals

Er...she earned a degree from Harvard while working as an actress......*and* she's totally hot.



> I don't care if [college] ruins my career, I'd rather be smart than a movie star"
> Natalie Portman, in the _New York Post_.



Let's see, Ivy league degree,speaks six languages,  makes millions working as an actress, totally hot???

Yep. She's allowed to think she's better than everyone. Treating other like dirt is probably relative. On the basis of your first post, I'm guessing your sister and brother and law are just jealous, and maybe suffering from an inferiority complex, and I'd tell 'em to suck it up-not everyone gets to be one of the beautiful, rich, and supersmart people-some have to be ugly, poor and only so-so intelligent so that we know we're beautiful, rich and supersmart. :lfao:


----------



## Tez3

So, your sister thinking that because she had seen Ms Portman in films thought she had the right to think that she would become her new best friend and so became too familiar with the actress who then, to get rid of this stalker, was rude to her,so you think that Ms Portman is evil. Really, I think you need to get yourself a hobby, perhaps escapology? then you can practice getting out of those straight jackets.

Either that or this is a bad trolling job.


----------



## khuang85

No. There's a HUGE difference between her and my sister! Natalie paid off Harvard to get in to the university. My sister had to take care of me and sacrifice a normal teenage life since our parents got divorced when we were seven and three, worked at a restaurant making pizzas all day in a hot kitchen and HATED it, and balance school life where she was in student council, Honors Society, AND secretary of her high school class! She had to work for her enterance into Harvard and even had to pay off TWO loans to pay for it! Natalie didn't have to lift a pretty finger!


----------



## Tez3

khuang85 said:


> No. There's a HUGE difference between her and my sister! Natalie paid off Harvard to get in to the university. My sister had to take care of me and sacrifice a normal teenage life since our parents got divorced when we were seven and three, worked at a restaurant making pizzas all day in a hot kitchen and HATED it, and balance school life where she was in student council, Honors Society, AND secretary of her high school class! She had to work for her enterance into Harvard and even had to pay off TWO loans to pay for it! Natalie didn't have to lift a pretty finger!



And?


----------



## khuang85

Natalie doesn't even know what the REAL world is like when you don't have EVERYTHING served to you on a silver platter literally!


----------



## The Last Legionary

khuang85 said:


> Natalie doesn't even know what the REAL world is like when you don't have EVERYTHING served to you on a silver platter literally!





> [h=2]Education[/h]In Washington, D.C., Portman attended Charles E. Smith Jewish Day School. Portman learned to speak Hebrew[SUP][21][/SUP] in addition to English, and attended a Jewish elementary school, the Solomon Schechter Day School of Glen Cove, New York.[SUP][22][/SUP] She graduated from Syosset High School in Syosset, Long Island, in 1999.[SUP][23][/SUP][SUP][24][/SUP][SUP][25][/SUP] Portman skipped the premiere of her film _Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace_ so she could study for her high school final exams.[SUP][26][/SUP]
> In 2003, Portman graduated from Harvard College with a A.B. degree in psychology.[SUP][25][/SUP][SUP][27][/SUP][SUP][28][/SUP][SUP][29][/SUP] "I don't care if [college] ruins my career," she told the _New York Post_. "I'd rather be smart than a movie star."[SUP][30][/SUP][SUP][31][/SUP] At Harvard, Portman was Alan Dershowitz's research assistant.[SUP][32][/SUP][SUP][33][/SUP] While attending Harvard, she was a resident of Lowell House[SUP][34][/SUP] and wrote a letter to the _Harvard Crimson_ in response to an essay critical of Israeli actions toward Palestinians.[SUP][35][/SUP]
> Portman took graduate courses at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem in the spring of 2004.[SUP][36][/SUP] In March 2006, she was a guest lecturer at a Columbia University course in terrorism and counterterrorism, where she spoke about her film _V for Vendetta_.[SUP][37][/SUP]
> Portman has professed an interest in foreign languages since childhood and has studied French,[SUP][38][/SUP] Japanese,[SUP][38][/SUP] German,[SUP][39][/SUP] and Arabic.[SUP][40][/SUP]
> As a student, Portman co-authored two research papers that were published in scientific journals. Her 1998 high school paper, "A Simple Method to Demonstrate the Enzymatic Production of Hydrogen from Sugar", co-authored with scientists Ian Hurley and Jonathan Woodward, was entered in the Intel Science Talent Search.[SUP][41][/SUP] In 2002, she contributed to a study on memory called "Frontal Lobe Activation during Object Permanence: Data from Near-Infrared Spectroscopy" during her psychology studies at Harvard.[SUP][42][/SUP][SUP][43][/SUP] This publication placed Portman among a very small number of professional actors with a defined Erd&#337;s&#8211;Bacon number.[SUP][42][/SUP][SUP][44][/SUP][SUP][45][/SUP]
> [h=2][/h]



Yep. Got it all easy. No hard work in there at all. I'm sure she flashed her little bug bites and batted her eyes to get those papers published. Sounds like someone here's just being petty.


----------



## Steve

khuang85 said:


> Natalie doesn't even know what the REAL world is like when you don't have EVERYTHING served to you on a silver platter literally!


I don't know Natalie Portman.  I also don't know James Franco.  How well do you know them personally?  Not well?  Then, you should really consider tempering your comments. 

I'd also recommend that you read some of the other threads in the Horror Stories subforum, and consider whether your sister being snubbed by a celebrity qualifies as one.


----------



## elder999

khuang85 said:


> Natalie doesn't even know what the REAL world is like when you don't have EVERYTHING served to you on a silver platter literally!



Let's see-in addition to her native English, she also speaks Hebrew, French, Japanese, German and Arabic.

A high school science paper she wrote was an entry in the Intel Science Talent Search.

And yeah, her parents are pretty well off, and by the time she entered Harvard, she was stinking rich. 

None of which equates to having everything served to you on a silver platter, "literally."

Sounds like your only so-so intelligent, poorer, drab sister wanted to be BFFs with a totally hot, superintelligent, rich megastar who didn't have time for her because she was too busy making movies and hanging out with other totally hot, superintelligent rich megastars. :lfao:


----------



## The Last Legionary

Steve said:


> I don't know Natalie Portman.  I also don't know James Franco.  How well do you know them personally?  Not well?  Then, you should really consider tempering your comments.
> 
> I'd also recommend that you read some of the other threads in the Horror Stories subforum, and consider whether your sister being snubbed by a celebrity qualifies as one.



You mean, this isn't the Angsty Teen Whine Area?


----------



## elder999

And don't even get me started on James Franco-I've worked with some of the smartest people in the whole world, "_literally_," and the only thing that scares me is James Franco...:lol:


----------



## khuang85

Who said that I was WHITE?!!!


----------



## Tez3

I think you'd be surprised at how much she does know of the real world, maybe more than you do, no Israeli has illusions about it being a safe and easy world, trust me. her paternal grandfather's parents died in Auchswitz, her family were immigrants and refugees. Her parents weren't rich when they came to America, her father was a medical student, what they've got they've worked for as she has.

I think instead of keeping this jealousy burning in you you might want to actually forget about her and start putting your life to a purpose, trolling on the internet is not a good career choice.


----------



## Flying Crane

Natalie Portman is hot.  Now that I know these other things, Harvard Grad, speaks multiple languages, all that stuff, she's SUPER HOT.  Hotter than the sun.

wow.


----------



## Tez3

khuang85 said:


> Who said that I was WHITE?!!!



Oh and learn to read.


----------



## Steve

khuang85 said:


> Who said that I was WHITE?!!!


That's a good question.  Who said you were white?


----------



## khuang85

My sister can ALSO speak multiple languages, is a Harvard grad, and DOESn'T have an ego the size of Jupiter!


----------



## Steve

khuang85 said:


> My sister can ALSO speak multiple languages, is a Harvard grad, and DOESn'T have an ego the size of Jupiter!


It's becoming clear that you have plenty of ego for you both.


----------



## elder999

khuang85 said:


> My sister can ALSO speak multiple languages, is a Harvard grad, and DOESn'T have an ego the size of Jupiter!



And, since I'm guessing  that you're Thai, I bet she's also hot....:lfao:

In the meantime though, you might consider that an ego the size of Jupiter kind of goes with being an Oscar winning movie star, and might even be compensation for an inferiority complex, which isn't evil-*it's just sad,* especially in one so talented.

In fact-*nah*-I'm sticking with her being superintelligent, rich, talented, and hot-_*and she knows it!*_ :lfao:

(and maybe your sister is merely kind of hot, rather than totally smokin' )


----------



## The Last Legionary

khuang85 said:


> My sister can ALSO speak multiple languages, is a Harvard grad, and DOESn'T have an ego the size of Jupiter!



But can she suck the chrome off a bumper?  Also, post some pics. I wanna see if shes hot and has **** the size of Jupiter.


----------



## khuang85

If she's so smart, what was her SAT score? Did she get a perfect score with only THREE errors? Hmmmmm?


----------



## clfsean

khuang85 said:


> My sister can ALSO speak multiple languages, is a Harvard grad, and DOESn'T have an ego the size of Jupiter!



No pics... doesn't exsist....


----------



## khuang85

clfsean said:


> No pics... doesn't exsist....


I use a computer from 2004 and have no scanner. So how CAN I post a pic?


----------



## elder999

khuang85 said:


> If she's so smart, what was her SAT score? Did she get a perfect score with only THREE errors? Hmmmmm?



I read somewhere she got over 1400-more than enough for Harvard admission, which occasionally even disregards the SAT. Repsectable, but not as high as my score, and I took an older, harder version of the test.

I didn't get into Harvard, though....

"with only THREE errors" is NOT a "perfect score." In fact, a "perfect score with only THREE errors" is NOT a "perfect score." 2400 is a perfect score,  three errors is something less than 2400-however they're scoring it these days.....:lfao:

You need to get over your sister, and Natalie Portman.....


----------



## The Last Legionary

khuang85 said:


> I use a computer from 2004 and have no scanner. So how CAN I post a pic?



Just post her Facebook page. We'll find the pics.  But tell me, does she have big hooters man? Wear glasses, dress in short pleted skirts. mmmm Tell me, do you watch her get dressed? You're a lucky kid having a hot sexy smart big sis.


----------



## Sukerkin

Now, now, ladies and gentlemen.  Let us not be hasty in judging whether *khunag* is really just trolling for effect.

He is, however, quite wrong on this issue of the 'worth' of Ms. Portman.  I saw her in Leon and put on the line one of my almost-never-wrong predictions about her future heart-breaker status.  Had a few wobbles when she did the Star Wars films but she came back into the fold once more with Thor .


----------



## khuang85

Sukerkin said:


> Now, now, ladies and gentlemen.  Let us not be hasty in judging whether *khunag* is really just trolling for effect.QUOTE]Exactly. I'm just stating my belief that Natalie Portman is pure evil! Am I NOT allowed to speak my mind?


----------



## Sukerkin

Calmly now.  I was attempting to give you a chance to get your feet under the table before you took too much heat.

Of course you are allowed your opinion, just as everyone else is allowed to think otherwise.  Try and put yours across as best you can and persuade your readers rather than bite them .


----------



## Flying Crane

Sukerkin said:


> Now, now, ladies and gentlemen. Let us not be hasty in judging whether *khunag* is really just trolling for effect.
> 
> He is, however, quite wrong on this issue of the 'worth' of Ms. Portman. I saw her in Leon and put on the line one of my almost-never-wrong predictions about her future heart-breaker status. Had a few wobbles when she did the Star Wars films but she came back into the fold once more with Thor .



what was that one...Your Majesty...was that the name of it?  Yowzers.


----------



## Blindside

Clearly this thread needs this:
[video]http://www.hulu.com/watch/1404/saturday-night-live-snl-digital-short-natalie-raps[/video]


----------



## elder999

Flying Crane said:


> what was that one...Your Majesty...was that the name of it? Yowzers.



"Leon" was released in the U.S. as "The Professional," when Ms. Portman was all of 13, and not hot at all:




as opposed to now:

View attachment $Actress-Natalie-Portman.jpgView attachment $Natalie-Portman-natalie-portman-7418231-1024-768.jpg

If that's evil incarnate, then I'm a devil worshipper....:lfao:


----------



## elder999

Flying Crane said:


> what was that one...Your Majesty...was that the name of it? Yowzers.



Ok. I didn't get it 'cause that movie was retarded......:lol:...."Yowzers" indeed...


----------



## Rich Parsons

I have met some high ranked people in martial arts. I have met some actors and actresses. I have found that if you approach them as people and not as a fan, you get further. 

I was once asked how did I get a chance to drink with *insert name here*? I replied, I walked up and said "What are you drinking? ", ..., "Really do you mind if I join you?" 

I have had an actress request my help to save her from a fan. I was just walking by on set. When security showed up the actress made sure to tell them that she had asked me to stay and that the other guy was not welcome. 

Now, if you want to talk about Directors and Assistant Directors, now they have egos and attitudes.


----------



## Flying Crane

elder999 said:


> Ok. I didn't get it 'cause that movie was retarded......:lol:...."Yowzers" indeed...
> 
> View attachment 16812



I didn't say the movie was yowzers.  But she certainly was.


----------



## elder999

Rich Parsons said:


> I
> Now, if you want to talk about Directors and Assistant Directors, now they have egos and attitudes.



+1 to all that you said, but this.....this one goes up to +*11* :lfao:


----------



## The Last Legionary

I bet his sister's not that hot.


----------



## elder999

The Last Legionary said:


> I bet his sister's not that hot.




Monitor......:lol:.....tea......:lol:......you.......:lol:......keyboard.......:lol:....*owe*.....:lfao:

:spitcoffee:


----------



## Tez3

The Last Legionary said:


> I bet his sister's not that hot.



Ladyboy?


----------



## Gentle Fist

I still don't see why she is so EVIL?  But I do see that she is HOT!


----------



## elder999

Tez3 said:


> Ladyboy?




Monitor......:lol:.....tea......:lol:......you.......:lol:......keyboard.......:lol:....*owe*.....:lfao:

:spitcoffee: printer, too.....:lfao:


----------



## The Last Legionary

Tez3 said:


> Ladyboy?




Could be.

Might be this gal.

But how old is the OP anyway? 14?


----------



## Touch Of Death

khuang85 said:


> My sister met Ms. Portman while at Harvard and the latter was extremely rude to my sister and thus became her archnemisis. My brother-in-law's archnemisis is James Franco. During Thanksgiving 2010, my brother-in-law said, "If James Franco ever had a baby with Natalie Portman, could you imagine how EVIL it would be?" Less than a month after he said it, Natalie is pregnant. :uhohh::xtrmshock She is then nominated for an Oscar which was hosted by James Franco. All this seemed a bit TOO coincidental to me and I think her baby will turn out to be the Anti-Christ! I'm serious! It is all too suspicious that this comment would make so many connections in the three months AFTER my brother-in-law said her baby would be evil! Thoughts?


I had to Google who she was, and I still don't know who she is; so, I believe you have put way to much thought in to this.


----------



## Carol

The Last Legionary said:


> I bet his sister's not *real*



Fixed that for you sir

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tames D

Touch Of Death said:


> I had to Google who she was, and I still don't know who she is; so, I believe you have put way to much thought in to this.



I agree that there is way too much thought put into this. But, if you have to google Natalie Portman to find out who she is, then I don't know what to say. Get out much?


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tames D said:


> I agree that there is way too much thought put into this. But, if you have to google Natalie Portman to find out who she is, then I don't know what to say. Get out much?


The name doesn't stand out. I did see some of her movies, but I don't have her posters on my wall. As you get older, you too will become indifferent to these pretty young up-starts. Mark my words!!!! LOL


----------



## khuang85

I don't see why I'm being called a "troll" just because I'm stating what I think about Natalie Portman! You who called me so are NOT very welcoming here on my opinion! I NEVER said anything for attention or for laughs! If I was I would have said we should KILL her WHICH I NEVER implied! I wouldn't call YOU a "troll" if you stated your beliefs so WHY do it to ME?!!! You who did so should really be ashamed of yourselves for TRUE martial artists are open minded and welcoming to ALL beliefs which YOU obviously ARE NOT!!!! Good job. You MADE me angry which is VERY hard to do! I WILL not tolerate anyone criticizing me negatively like the way YOU do! I'm thinking of quitting this forum thanks to you! Happy now? Do you feel good about yourselves?!!! You drove one peson away from this site who was dedicated to the martial arts! Thank you! Oh and in caes you haven't noticed, I'm being SARCASTIC!!!!!!


----------



## blindsage

Everyone chill. I think we should all get to know khuang a little better and give him some breathing room. He introduced himself here.  Let's try to be a little more inviting.


----------



## elder999

My nephew is Asperger's-interesting to deal wit.....love him, though.....
"Natalie Portman" though?

:lfao:.........just :lfao:


----------



## Tez3

If someone cannot stand to be criticised why then do _they_ heavily criticise someone?


----------



## khuang85

Look. I can handle criticisim but YOU people were calling me false things which should NEVER be acceptable! I got private messages calling me a "troll" when I'm NOT one nor was I EVER trying to be one! Do YOU like it when someone calls YOU a "liar" or "fat" when YOU are not? Is THAT ever acceptable? See where I'M coming from now? YOU wouldn't stand up being called such things so why shouldn't I? I all ready went through high school once! I NEVER stood up for myself then so why should I let these false accusations not go addressed and let them bottle inside until I do something MUCH worse than telling a few people off? U was only addressing the ones who were attacking me and I do NOT deserve to be treated the way I have been around here nor should anyone else! I spent years afraid to speak my mind and even speak up for myself! It took therapy for me to finally open up to people and YOU who said such awful things about me are one of the reasons I hardly ever spoke my mind before and now regret even saying how I feel!Understand?


----------



## crushing

I don't normally like evil people, but I like Natalie Portman.


----------



## Tez3

khuang85 said:


> Look. I can handle criticisim but YOU people were calling me false things which should NEVER be acceptable! I got private messages calling me a "troll" when I'm NOT one nor was I EVER trying to be one! Do YOU like it when someone calls YOU a "liar" or "fat" when YOU are not? Is THAT ever acceptable? See where I'M coming from now? YOU wouldn't stand up being called such things so why shouldn't I? I all ready went through high school once! I NEVER stood up for myself then so why should I let these false accusations not go addressed and let them bottle inside until I do something MUCH worse than telling a few people off? U was only addressing the ones who were attacking me and I do NOT deserve to be treated the way I have been around here nor should anyone else! I spent years afraid to speak my mind and even speak up for myself! It took therapy for me to finally open up to people and YOU who said such awful things about me are one of the reasons I hardly ever spoke my mind before and now regret even saying how I feel!Understand?



If you had come on here and said, well Natalie Portman was very rude to my sister at uni we may have been more receptive but to call her evil? Evil as in Pol Pol, Hitler, Starlin evil, mass murderer, child peadophile evil, or just a young lady who was either been harrassed by other students or who had an off day and snapped a rude comment at someone? does it matter? Someones rude? Rise above it, don't call them names and make assumptions. Be the bigger person, say well there you go, she was rude, I don't care because I will treat people how I want to be treated. How we behave should concern us, not how celebrities we don't know behave. 

Why not start again here, forget celebrities and concentrate on something positive, this is a good martial arts site so there's a place to start.


----------



## shesulsa

khuang85 said:


> Why watch her movies? She's a complete B****!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She thinks she's better than everyone and treats others like dirt!



None of us were there when this happened, and it's unfortunate that your sister was treated as less-than-welcome by Ms. Portman. It may be worth noting that when actors and performers are working, they are, indeed, *working* and disruptions of any kind - even if well-intentioned and polite - can undo the work they do and decrease their quality of performance. Not necessarily your sister's fault or anything, just a matter of poor circumstances.

Try not to let it jade you so as to your opinion of her character.


----------



## MJS

*Attention All Users:

Please keep the discussion polite and friendly.  To the OP:  if you're having issues with a member/post, use the RTM (Report to mod) feature, which is found at the bottom of each post.  Its a ! inside of a triangle.  It'll generate a report for the forum mods to look at.  

As for this thread....not really sure what the point of it is, however, if you dislike someome perhaps the following would be good advice for you to take:

1) Explain with solid, legit reasons why this person is as you claim.  There are celebs out there I'm not fond of, and I'm not starting threads to complain about it.  

2) Re-read and think about what you're saying, before you post.  

3) Alot of what I'm reading seems like personal opinion rather than fact.  Aside from knowing the person in question personally, how do you know whether or not they are as you claim?

MJS
MT Asst. Admin*


----------



## Chris Parker

Look, I'm just going to say it - Natalie Portman being evil would only make her more appealing to me. We'd be a perfect match there... (and, for the record, my favourite Natalie Portman moment is her on Saturday Night Live, during the Weekend Update, doing her short and long comedy routines a la gymnastic routines... mainly as she chooses "The Aristocrats" as her long routine... and if you don't know what that is, a simple hunt on google should educate you! Enjoy!).

Love that girl....


----------



## Steve

Chris Parker said:


> Look, I'm just going to say it - Natalie Portman being evil would only make her more appealing to me. We'd be a perfect match there... (and, for the record, my favourite Natalie Portman moment is her on Saturday Night Live, during the Weekend Update, doing her short and long comedy routines a la gymnastic routines... mainly as she chooses "The Aristocrats" as her long routine... and if you don't know what that is, a simple hunt on google should educate you! Enjoy!).
> 
> Love that girl....


She has a dark side and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## The Last Legionary

"My big sister got snubbed by an actor she was all gooey over once so that makes the actor an evil poopie head".

How is that a horror story? How about "The cashier didn't say have a nice day, that whore!" or "My cat Pookie didn't lick me hello, he must be mad at me!".

I've been to dozens of conventions, met an easy hundred actors. Hey, guess what? The only ones I got to 'hang' with were in room parties, and we were usually half drunk. You guys shoulda been in Toronto with Carradine. He was wasted the whole time I saw him. Also was an ******* but that's actual 1 on 1 experience. Not "My sister had this experience I wasn't there for, that I feel the needs to make an public *** of myself by announcing in the wrong section of a site dedicated to something that has nothing whatsoever to do with what I'm going to stink about."

So Trolling Troll is Trolling. 

As to Portman, honestly, she's ok to look at, her acting's mid-road. I'm not a fan, but I wouldn't avoid a film because she was in it. I just prefer Kiera Knightly.

Ok, back to whipping my slaves and trying to replace my coffee wench. She forgot my sugar again so I had her tossed to the eels.


----------



## Tez3

The Last Legionary said:


> "My big sister got snubbed by an actor she was all gooey over once so that makes the actor an evil poopie head".
> 
> How is that a horror story? How about "The cashier didn't say have a nice day, that whore!" or "My cat Pookie didn't lick me hello, he must be mad at me!".
> 
> I've been to dozens of conventions, met an easy hundred actors. Hey, guess what? The only ones I got to 'hang' with were in room parties, and we were usually half drunk. You guys shoulda been in Toronto with Carradine. He was wasted the whole time I saw him. Also was an ******* but that's actual 1 on 1 experience. Not "My sister had this experience I wasn't there for, that I feel the needs to make an public *** of myself by announcing in the wrong section of a site dedicated to something that has nothing whatsoever to do with what I'm going to stink about."
> 
> So Trolling Troll is Trolling.
> 
> As to Portman, honestly, she's ok to look at, her acting's mid-road. I'm not a fan, but I wouldn't avoid a film because she was in it. I just prefer Kiera Knightly.
> 
> Ok, back to whipping my slaves and trying to replace my coffee wench. She forgot my sugar again so I had her tossed to the eels.




Would you like Keira Knightly and daily?


----------



## Chris Parker

Not wanting to speak for Legionary there, but I will say that this is a family site, so it's not safe for me to answer that one... oh, Irene, the images you have put in my head.... you're all evil. I approve.


----------



## Tez3

Chris Parker said:


> Not wanting to speak for Legionary there, but I will say that this is a family site, so it's not safe for me to answer that one... oh, Irene, the images you have put in my head.... you're all evil. I approve.



When I'm good I'm good, when I'm bad I'm even better........


----------



## Touch Of Death

If you want true evil, its that damn Ann Rice! Vampire fiction is a bane on our society. I have sworn off Ann Rice, and am proud of it, but the other day I just saw that she released, a new werewolf book, and now I want to read it. NOOOOOOOOO! Stop me!!!! I won't pay for the hardback; so, I have a year to deal with this desire, but I hate Ann Rice. Hate her, Hate her!... Oh and unless you are a circus freak, avoid all Ann Rice porn. Its crap! sorry to hijack your thread, and Bring it on Tez! It won't be so easy to defend Ann Rice! 
Sean


----------



## Tez3

To be serious for a moment, in Syria there has been a massacre, children have had their throats cut, people killed in their homes, that's evil not an actress being rude to someone.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-18240460

This, we should be getting mad at, not an actress unless there's more to this hatred of her than we've been told?


----------



## jks9199

khuang85 said:


> I don't see why I'm being called a "troll" just because I'm stating what I think about Natalie Portman! You who called me so are NOT very welcoming here on my opinion! I NEVER said anything for attention or for laughs! If I was I would have said we should KILL her WHICH I NEVER implied! I wouldn't call YOU a "troll" if you stated your beliefs so WHY do it to ME?!!! You who did so should really be ashamed of yourselves for TRUE martial artists are open minded and welcoming to ALL beliefs which YOU obviously ARE NOT!!!! Good job. You MADE me angry which is VERY hard to do! I WILL not tolerate anyone criticizing me negatively like the way YOU do! I'm thinking of quitting this forum thanks to you! Happy now? Do you feel good about yourselves?!!! You drove one peson away from this site who was dedicated to the martial arts! Thank you! Oh and in caes you haven't noticed, I'm being SARCASTIC!!!!!!



The problem is the way you have stated this.  You don't give any real evidence; I'll take you at your word that your sister met Ms. Portman at Harvard, and that they didn't hit it off.  But rudeness is seldom considered evidence in and of itself that a person is evil.  Aren't some folks with Asperger's often perceived as being rude by those unfamiliar with them and Asperger's?  So, perhaps, using your logic, you're evil, too.

It's important to remember that, in a textual format like this forum, we lose a lot of the cues in communication that we really rely on more than the actual words.  Emoticons or "smilies" can help, but we still lose tone of voice and most facial expressions.  It's worth rereading a post before you submit it, just to make sure it really says what you mean.


----------



## Sukerkin

Chris Parker said:


> Look, I'm just going to say it - Natalie Portman being evil would only make her more appealing to me. We'd be a perfect match there... (and, for the record, my favourite Natalie Portman moment is her on Saturday Night Live, during the Weekend Update, doing her short and long comedy routines a la gymnastic routines... mainly as she chooses "The Aristocrats" as her long routine... and if you don't know what that is, a simple hunt on google should educate you! Enjoy!).
> 
> Love that girl....



Welll ... on Chris's recommendation I had to engage my web-fu to go and find the SNL sketch he mentioned ... :smiley for extremely raised eye-brows:.  To steal a quote from Dog Soldiers, "I love it when a posh bird talks dirty!".


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> Would you like Keira Knightly and daily?


That is sooo bad.


----------



## oaktree

Hi Khuang,

I do not know the circumstances of your sister and Ms.Portman but we have a story from one perpective from a second hand source(you) I am sure you believe your sister's feelings to Ms. Portman but the interaction that took place could have been a misunderstanding or any other hinderances that can occur in miscommunication.

You are entitled to your opinion that Ms.Portman is evil but evidence points otherwise:


> *Portman helped launch FINCA's Village  Banking Campaign to mobilize the people and resources needed to bring  financial services to one million of the world&#8217;s lowest-income families through  100,000 Village Banks annually by 2010.*
> 
> Read more: http://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/225-natalie-portman#ixzz1wNX5VHXY



http://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/225-natalie-portman


> *Natalie  Portman has been named as an ambassador for Free  The Children.*
> 
> Read more: http://www.looktothestars.org/news/8151-natalie-portman-named-as-charity-ambassador#ixzz1wNXJzTX4


The list goes on. Ms. Portman has alot of accomplishments that she worked hard to obtain.


----------



## Tez3

Tez3 said:


> Would you like Keira Knightly and daily?




Neg rep for this? C'mon! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Tez3 said:


> Would you lick Keira Knightly and daily?



If she showered.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Based upon the original posters logic.
If someone treats you bad they are evil. 
I was invited to stop by a seminar and meet Danny Inosanto. It was a Saturday. I was working. You know a problem in a plant on a different continent so I am working the weekend. I was able to get away and get something to eat so I ran over to meet this guy I heard all this great stuff about. 

I entered the school he was teaching his seminar at. I knew the school owner and the host of the seminar. I took my shoes off and stood off to the side. I did not enter the training floor. I had not paid to train. I was invited to meet. At a break one of Inosanto's long time instructors in the state, came over to greet me as well as did many of the other locals. I was walked over and introduced to this icon of Filipino Martial Arts. He did not get up off the floor. He looked at me, like "Who are you? And what are you doing here?" I extended my hand to him. He got up and shook it. He nodded his head and then got busy with checking some items. I told him thank you for the greet. I then said goodbye to people and left. All within his quick break for water. 

1) Dan was a Bleep! As he treated me poorly. 
2) Dan had an off day and should be given the benefit of the doubt
3) Dan was tired (* he works hard and needed the few seconds for a break to drink some water and think about his next set *)
4) Dan wondered who this jerk was that walks in late, does not pay, and then walks over and asks to shake his hand and then leaves
5) I am the jerk because only a few people there know about the work emergency I was addressing. 

So which of the five above is true? 

Personally, I think it was just a situation that could have gone better, but it did not. Do I tell people Dan is evil? No I do not. Have I ever told this story before on the net? Nope. Why? It could only look bad for me. 


Another story about perception:
I was at a camp where Dr Gyi was to teach as well. A few people including the camp host told me that he is serious and that he will make fun of you if you screw around and do not do what he says to do. Also do not be afraid of making it work either. So, we are working with a wooden swords he teaches, and I am paired with this other big guy close to my height, but he has bigger shoulders and chest. We are striking back and forth on each other. I slip back into my training of angle off and deflect with off hand as weapon deflect his weapon. He is swinging two hands. I am swinging two hands. I am not getting hit. I am driving through his blocks and hitting him in the shoulders (*Avoiding the head for obvious reasons. *). Dr Gyi kept saying harder, Harder ! so I was swinging harder. The other guys said I was doing it wrong. I asked him quietly to explain if he could. He tried but at that pace he could not. I also did not want to draw attention to us for talking. So he stops and calls to Dr Gyi and the Dr stops everyone. The host walks into the office, not wanting to watch the train wreck coming. My partner explains that I am doing something wrong and asks for Dr Gyi to watch. So we go through the techniques on both  sides of the head. I was driving my wooden sword into him while I was blocking his strikes. Dr Gyi gets on him to BLOCK!. Then he has someone else swing on me, another big guy and the same thing happens. (* Note: These were some Kenpo guys who told me to hit them and if I did not they could not practice properly. So I obliged. I just do not crush random training partners *)  So Dr Gyi told him to not worry about me as I was not getting hit and for him to work on his blocks. 

When then go out to Dinner that night. It is not too late, and we are getting ready to leave the restaurant. Out of nowhere someone grabs my elbow. I turn to see who it was and it was Dr Gyi. He guides by my elbow off to the side and "talks" to me. He explained that I was too big and too strong, and I needed to be careful with others. I was going to hurt someone.  So, What do you think I thought? I thought I was the biggest jerk in the world. Here is this guy known for taking it to people for simple things. So how much of jerk face am I for being the guy he had to talk to about excessive force. 

I smile about it now. Dr Gyi it I seem him at an event that we are both at I say hi and he is very friendly with me and I would say even likes me. Yet the initial perceptions of people can be very different than what they built up in their heads either before or after the meeting.


----------



## Blindside

Bob Hubbard said:


> If she showered.



Still trying to figure out if that would stop me.... hmm, nope.


----------



## The Last Legionary

Tez3 said:


> Would you like Keira Knightly and daily?


Oh hell yeah.  Especially if she was all Celted up like in King Arthur.

:drool:

You know us Roman's like our women Feisty.


----------



## The Last Legionary

Bob Hubbard said:


> If she showered.



Why? I don't.  :roflmao:


----------



## elder999

Natlie Portman *is* evil.

She's a radical vegan.  and an evil emissary of the Illuminati....... :lfao:

I think we owe khuang a debt of thanks, for bringing this evil to our attention....


----------



## MJS

Admin Note:

This thread is serving no useful purpose on this forum, thus its being closed.  As far as closing accounts go, if you read the forum rules, you'll note that we no longer close accounts upon a members request.  If you don't wish to be a member here anymore, simply don't log on and eventually your account will go into a closed status.  Furthermore, dont make demands of the foums staff.  If you want something, act like an adult and be nice about it. No need to be an ***.  As far as the trolling comments...well, as I said, its very simple...think before you post!  Coming on, starting a thread such as this train wreck, and providing no solid proof to back up your claims, is considered trolling, which BTW, is something that will get you banned real quick.


----------

